# Back again!



## SofroAswad (Dec 20, 2017)

Hello everyone! I'm back, Sorry for being away so long. Well, I better update you all with news. I have renamed Holly to Sky because he is a male and Blue to Coco. Sadly, Star has died. We got another budgie and she is a cobalt-blue budgie, named Blue. She is friends with Sky but......something dreadful has happened. When my sister was feeding the budgies with spray millet, Blue took fright at something and flew right out of the cage and away. We are frightfully worried. It is so difficult when you don't know whether she is alive, or whether she is dead. We have put up posters everywhere and we are putting the rest of the budgies in their cage outside on the balcony in hope that Blue might see and hear them and come back.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*I'm sorry to hear about the unfortunate event resulting in Blue's escape.

It is very important that you never have the bird cage doors open when any doors or windows in the home are open.

Having the budgies' cage outside on the balcony in the hope Blue will hear them and come home is fine, but you need to ensure that someone is outside with the cage at all times.

Even though the cage is on the balcony, a hawk or other predator can easily attack the cage if it is not being supervised at all times.

Sending positive thoughts and prayers that Blue will be safely returned to you. :hug:*


----------



## RavensGryf (May 8, 2015)

Hi Matilda, welcome back . I’m sorry to hear about Blue. Hoping she will be reunited with you soon.


----------



## SofroAswad (Dec 20, 2017)

FaeryBee said:


> *I'm sorry to hear about the unfortunate event resulting in Blue's escape.
> 
> It is very important that you never have the bird cage doors open when any doors or windows in the home are open.
> 
> ...


We are supervising them but I don't think there are any hawks around here because we are in South East Asia and in the middle of a large town. I am kicking myself for not warning my sister not to open the door.


----------

